# New Calabrese CD: 13 Hallowe'ens



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I got my Calabrese care package in the mail today. This disc is pretty kick ass. It IS what the Misfits should be doing today.

Their parade of catchy "Whoah-oh" horror punk anthems continues on this, their latest release, "13 Hallowe'ens". The disc features four of the tracks from their EP "Midnight Spookshow" and nine all-new spooky tunes to get stuck in your head indefinitely.

You can tell this is a band that is wholly dedicated (or is it deadicated? ) to delivering the full-on horror punk experience by looking at the slew of spooky stuff they package the disc along with.

The disc itself comes wrapped in spider webbing, and the envelope is filled to the top with neat little trinkets like rubber bats, rats and skeletons. Toss in three stickers and a note personally signed by all three band members and you have a kick ass little horror punk kit.

These guys are the epitome of the horror punk band.

Check 'em out: http://www.calabreserock.com


----------

